

[DSA 2949-1] linux security update (CVE-2014-3153) - 0x0
https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2014/msg00130.html

======
spb
"Pinkie Pie discovered an issue in the futex subsystem that allows a local
user to gain ring 0 control via the futex syscall. An unprivileged user could
use this flaw to crash the kernel (resulting in denial of service) or for
privilege escalation."

Damnit, Pinkie.

